# March Photography Challenge - ZODIAC - Poll



## Culhwch (Mar 28, 2011)

Voting on the March Photography Challenge is now open. The usual rules apply:

*Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge*​ 
*Please do not vote for yourself*​ 
*You may only cast your vote once*​ 
*The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 31st of March 2011 (GMT)*​ 
*The winner will decide the challenge theme for April 2011! *​ 
*Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
Please remember to keep any general discussion in the discussion thread. Posts in this thread will be moved there.


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay, so I was a little late in closing this one down. But in any case, the winner in a landslide is MOUSE!!!! Congrats!


----------

